# Definitive Homage Watch



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i know this is a touchey subject but here goes.

ive become attracted to panarai watches lately ,but not being able to afford the real article yet, im looking for a watch that gives me the feel of the real thing but without being a fake.

ive read past threads and alot of people have dabbled or gone down this road before ,alot of companys do similar panarai style watches eg rxw,alpha, wenger the list goes on even the prs 20 ltd ed italian( very nice it is too)apagoam .

id like to know if youve had one of these watches or still own one and what its turned out like -disapointing or a good purchase or should i wait until im in my fortys have paid off the mortgage and buy the real thing .

thanks

jason.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not sure that wearing a homage would really give you a feel for the real thing.

Can you hire watches from anywhere?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive often thought that - but how many times have you thrashed a hire car .


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I've done away with all my homages like the PRS's or in the "style of Yao's" and the like









Granted they not are homages to expensive watches like Panarai but I have just come to the conclusion I want the original or not bother







I'm just left with Poljots spin on the Fortis and his days are numbered









For example I sold my re-issue Strela last week and bought the original this week







and think it's far better, as it's _the _original.

Just my thoughts on the subject









Mike


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

I am fortunate enough to own one or two real Rolex and Omega plus a variety of others, RLT, Poljot, Vostok, Swatch, Tag, Citizen, Seiko ................I am obviously a philistine because I like and find very comfortable (they also keep good time) my Aphas that do not look like a Rolex Sub (green) or an Omega Planet Orange. They are extremely good value and the Company appears so far to be good to deal with................what more does a watch have to do?? Mind you I haven't tested the 3 atm water resistance.

If you like it, it meets your requirements as a watch and suits your wallet - enjoy it and to hell with what people think. We are luckily all different and so, as I have said before, we have a market.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I did once consider buying a Panerai, so I bought these to get a flavour.....decided I didnt like the style...

Roger


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i accept that - but ive always tended to go for the best or the real thing ,but when you cant have it for a while a compromise sometimes keeps the wolves from the door.

and as a newbie (5 watches when i joined this forum in jan - now up to 20 or so ) i feel ,you have to have dabbled in this field in youre watch purchasin/collecting phase - to have a point of view on this very matter.

and if i dont like it ,my brother will wear any old tat or theres always car boot sales.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I must admit I don't have a problem with watches that may pass a resemblance to others ie Alpha & many divers inc O&W as long as they are "what they say on the tin".

I bought what was supposed to be an RXW (panerai style) watch, which turned out to be out to be a blatant fake.

I wore it once and as the guys at work knew I had a thing about watches, I could have easily bluffed it. But I just didn't feel right wearing it & admitted it was a fake







which was alot better than them finding out :*****:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

go to an AD with your best watch on and ask to try on a panny, you'll soon see why you wouldn't be happy with a fake. The genuine article just oozes quality, even an expensive well made fake won't even come close.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im not gonna buy it and pass it off as something else - ive got 2 alphas and i like them alot but the planet ocean one i bought it coz i like it not because i want a planet ocean .

what im after is not a fake panarai but a watch of that style.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

MIKE said:


> I've done away with all my homages like the PRS's or in the "style of Yao's" and the like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Mike said...... 

People can dress up 'homages' and justify what makes them acceptable, but at the end of the day no creative process has gone into their creation, of course they look good! They are copies of iconic classic watches, their existance just dilutes the 'specialness' of the originals.... In my very humble opinion....

They are 'bandwaggon' watches, and they sell in the bucketload, but at the end of the day what have you got? A lookalike.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is the definitive homage watch, made by the company that bought the Hamilton name. Hence, it not being a rip off or a fake.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> This is the definitive homage watch, made by the company that bought the Hamilton name. Hence, it not being a rip off or a fake.


Interesting point









Using the same logic, Panerai are also 'homage' watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Been here a couple of years back.... bought an apogaum panny 'homage'.... wore it for 10mins round the house and decided to get a real one... should have just gone to the AD and worn one for a bit there.... when i got my real one the quality differences were staggering but the apogaum only cost <Â£50 and the Panerai Â£2k. The apogaum was fine for the money but i wished it didnt look like a Panerai... I never wore it as i was worried people would ask to see my 'Panerai'... I wish the homage / fake makers would just make new stuff... some of the better fakes are really quite good watches and they could make some really nice new stuff to wow us... sigh....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

dapper said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > This is the definitive homage watch, made by the company that bought the Hamilton name. Hence, it not being a rip off or a fake.
> ...


I wonder what that makes the fakes? A homage twice removed?

Naah, just fakes.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonW said:


> . when i got my real one the quality differences were staggering but the apogaum only cost <Â£50 and the Panerai Â£2k. T


I like the Rotary Panny's







, I don't have much against fakes and nothing against homages and IMO the difference between the two is slim and I find the attitude that homages are ok but fakes the worst thing ever, very funny.

What if a WIS wanted a Â£2k Panny but worked in a supermarket taking home Â£900 a month with no hope of ever saving up Â£2 never mind 2K, are they to be looked down upon for wearing an Apogaum?

Not by me, it would be "special" to them.

There is a lot of snobbery involved whenever "fake" or "homage" crops up.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll go along with Mark here, if your worried about the percieved quality of a homage panny have a look at the Rotary version, surely a good enough name and one that can stand own it own.....just becuase they echo the style of a classic piece doesnt mean they are trying to "fake" it. I have an apaogaum homage....don't wear it anymore....neevr wore it for more than an hours or so anyway!







but I feel if I had the need for a panny clone, it would be the Rotary I would be hunting down and be very happy to wear it as well.

Best regards David


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I picked this up because I wanted a watch in the style; would never, ever pay Â£2,ooo!

I'm sure that the original is a superb watch but this enables me to wear something I like at a price I'm willing to pay...



I do agree that this, and many other homages, such as Alpha, are so well made that it's a shame they don't make their own designs....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's surely millions of folk out there who wouldn't have a clue what is a "good" watch, or a piece of "tat" ~ otherwise how would all the quartz stuff with the made up names manage to survive (Job Lot of ten Spiffo Swiss Quartz watches Opening Bid Â£15.00)









So they wouldn't know a Panerai or a Breitling or a Rolex if it slapped them in the face other than what they read in the "NUTS" magazine or similar. To be honest, for most non-watch people, I would guess they would come up with Rolex as probably the only "good" watch they could name in a poll or a survey. So, to me, "homage" watches are aimed directly at watch afficionados, and "fakes" are for those with a litle knowledge (always dangerous).









I echo the comments about some of the fakes and homages being great watches for the money, one would suspect the two are a bit interchangeable at the manufacturing stages in the far East ~ I'm waiting for an Alpha ~ looks absolutely identical to the HK Rolly and also to the real thing. Do you think they could have more than one production line with different dials









Anyhow, as I've said before, I'm not proud!







Unwanted homage and fake watches will be given a good home free of charge, a PM gets you the address!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mel said:


> I echo the comments about some of the fakes and homages being great watches for the money, one would suspect the two are a bit interchangeable at the manufacturing stages in the far East ~ I'm waiting for an Alpha ~ looks absolutely identical to the HK Rolly and also to the real thing. Do you think they could have more than one production line with different dials


You mean those that buy a honest to goodness 'homage' Alpha might actually be funding the fake trade?









That comes as a complete revelation























At least it seems Alpha obviously thought at some stage "hang on these are good enough to sell under our own name" and so they do, and very good watches they are too.....but it would be very naive to believe thats all they make eh?









No can of worms can be left untouched....its always too tempting to bait the hook









Best regards David


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

I was thinking about asking the very same question as the thread starter,i also am thinking about getting a 'panny homage'.

i have no problem at all wearing a homage watch ,i already own an ALPHA Radiomir homage but looking for one with a crown guard and preferably a unitas movement.

My problem is that there are too many panny homages out there!!,which ones are any good?

Searching E-bay throws up various at different price levels!!

paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm.... Snobbery....
















My view is that if I only had Â£100 I would buy a Seiko rather than a fake rolex or panny.... I also would never want to be seen as someone passing off a fake or a homage as the real thing. So.... As long as the person who buys the homage has the guts to say 'Its actually an Alpha, mate...' when asked 'Can I have a look at yer Omega PO?' then im cool with that. If you wear a fake and someone asks then its a bit naff to show the watch and let people believe its real - it leads to comments like 'I saw one of those RolexPanneraiOmegas the other day and theyre really badly built you know...' PLUS, thats like sados who add gti wheels and badge to their car and pretend their 1.1 is a Gti.... why would you pretent to be something youre not?

Also its worth remembering that the fake trade costs those who buy the real deal. Rolex et al spend a lot of money combating the fakers and that money comes from sales... ie from us. Have you seen any good price rises lately....









Personally Ive found that when ive bought a homage or fake it didnt satisfy the craving I had for the real deal and in the end it cost me more as I still had to buy the real watch later... If theres one bit of advice Id give someone in this hobby its to buy what you really want from the outset, you'll save time and money.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi All

I thought i would add my thoughts. I go for the style of a watch that suits me regardless of the BRAND and that is all it is. I do not go on the ego trip of a rolex etc. which for me are too flash etc. etc ok i want a reliable movement the name is irrelevant as long as it is not splashed all over the dial. I want quality at as low a price as possible not sky high.

For me the simple look is better, i am awaiting a Hamilton Khaki Chrono at the moment which i have bought at the the best price i could find and will be the most expensive watch i have ever bought Â£270.

Fake watches which are blatant fakes are wrong. similar styles but with the manufacturers brand name is no problem. The Panerai originals and the various clones do nothing for me. i am currently wearing a Casio edifice speedmaster look alike which cost me new Â£19.00 it looks as good as any of the top brand watches, but CASIO!!!! if on an ego trip does not come out as well as Omega etc.

The bottom line is price, is a Â£2000 watch any better than a Â£20 watch, i suppose it depends on the company you keep and the salary you earn, and is the watch you are wearing, just you trying to look good and keep up with the watch snobbery that prevails with some people.

These i just my thoughts however if you can justify the cost go with an original if the style suits you not just because it is a ROLEX, PANERAI, OMEGA etc.!!!

Geoff


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonW said:


> Hmmm.... Snobbery....


I was using the quote to explain that the build quality of a Â£2k watch is irrelevant to people on the mimimum wage. Sorry John.











JonW said:


> Also its worth remembering that the fake trade costs those who buy the real deal. Rolex et al spend a lot of money combating the fakers and that money comes from sales... ie from us. Have you seen any good price rises lately....


But I am not letting you off this one







I don't think fakes cost Rolex (or any high brand watch manufcaturer) anything, if you banished Rolex fakes I don't think the fake buyers would be found outside the Rolex store.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why can't we abolish the minimum wage and then everybody can earn more and afford whatever watch they want.









Sorted.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Mark

Abolish the minimum wage!!!! that means Mr. Brown would give everyone less!!!!!














Perhaps we could though if the government abolished the Billions spent on overseas aid and dole payments to illegal immigrants.

Geoff


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

geoff said:


> Mark
> 
> Abolish the minimum wage!!!! that means Mr. Brown would give everyone less!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ask Griff what he thinks....









On the subject of hommages/fakes/whatever, you could argue that the owner of a fake R***x may one day aspire to owning the real thing. I think that the fakes around do to some extent actually help with advertising the fact that these are ultimately luxury goods that if we're honest most of us aspire to. I don't think that it does these brands any harm whatsoever.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark, its not that the same people would buy the real product... the cost is in the people they hire to combat fakes - designers making elaborate changes, manufacturing etched crystals instead of plain etc, teams of employees who liase with police and customs and the money they no doubt give over to help fund the bodies who deal with fakers like ombudsmen and lawyers...


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

OK

Lets go back to basics.

What is a Homage watch, my interpretation is a watch that is a copy / replica of a watch that was manufactured in the past and no longer avaiable as a new product ie a manufacturer seeing a niche in the market.

My interpretation of a Fake is someone copying a currently manufactured product and blatantly badging as the original.

Geoff


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok i knew this would turn into such an epic thread that ive just heard that rush are penning a song about it as we speak..

anyway - all i wanted to know was what was the best non fake -non expensive panarai looking watch because at the moment i cant spring to panerai money.

alpha has changed the look of their radiomir one and now looks kak, so from what some people said the rotary is a good honest watch on its own -yes,well thats what i was after . i think its the elite one you are on about ive seen people post photos before but if someone could post a photo that would be great.

but chris l has an example of what i was after in his post so ill get me one of them as well - im sure i wont be funding terror ,or other seedy goings on by buying this ,and yes if anyone asks i wont pass it off as the real thing and when i get bored or my conscience gets the better of me either my bro or my son can have it .

thanks

jason.


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

Im not really against homage watches myself, what gets me pissed off is when people get all excited and talk about how amazing they are/look ........All the hard work that went into the design was done years ago.....Its not difficult to copy someone elses proven designs, I dont understand when people think they are 'special'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> i think its the elite one you are on about ive seen people post photos before but if someone could post a photo that would be great.


Here you go then


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> ok i knew this would turn into such an epic thread that ive just heard that rush are penning a song about it as we speak..
> 
> anyway - all i wanted to know was what was the best non fake -non expensive panarai looking watch because at the moment i cant spring to panerai money.
> 
> ...


PM me for the seller. It's a well made fine watch in it's own right.

(Surely illegal immigrants don't get the dole. They're illegals....how would they qualify?)


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

As others have said this has been discussed at length over the years, but there are two very interesting points raised..

MarkF introduced the thought that people on a low income can never stash away enough cash to buy a luxury item like a Rolex/Panerai/JLC/IWC/Whatever. However if they like the style of, say, the Rolex Submariner they could save up eighty quid and buy the Seiko SKX031 (from Roy, preferably!!). Or they could buy a Rotary elite. Or they could buy a Citizen 'speedie'. Or lots of other perfectly good watches that had the style of something very much more expensive. And who's to criticise that? Lots of us would love to drive a C class Mercedes, but we make do with a VW Passat because we have to. Quite honestly there is a tremendous amount of watch snobbery on this forum, and it does tend to stick in the craw of some of the other members. So before you post how you would only wear a real Rolex because it feels so much better than the fifty quid knock-offs, spare a thought for the guy who counts himself lucky to be earning eight quid an hour on the night shift at Tesco's distribution centre .

Mel also raised a very good point - the average Joe doesn't know much at all about watches. Everybody knows about Rolex, and thanks to the latest Bond film, Omega too. After that it all starts getting a bit vague for most folk... how many non-watch enthusiasts have heard of IWC? or JLC? Not many, I bet. So if a person were to have a homage to such a watch how many people would spot it. Or care anyway? And who's to criticise him? Not me, for sure. The moral of the story, kiddies, is buy what you can sensibly afford, wear what you like (though obviously not illegal fakes, OFC) and if anyone doesn't like it then Tango Sierra.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> MarkF introduced the thought that people on a low income can never stash away enough cash to buy a luxury item like a Rolex/Panerai/JLC/IWC/Whatever. However if they like the style of, say, the Rolex Submariner they could save up eighty quid and buy the Seiko SKX031 (from Roy, preferably!!). Or they could buy a Rotary elite. Or they could buy a Citizen 'speedie'. Or lots of other perfectly good watches that had the style of something very much more expensive. And who's to criticise that? Lots of us would love to drive a C class Mercedes, but we make do with a VW Passat because we have to.


Im with you and agree.



Barryboy said:


> Quite honestly there is a tremendous amount of watch snobbery on this forum, and it does tend to stick in the craw of some of the other members. So before you post how you would only wear a real Rolex because it feels so much better than the fifty quid knock-offs, spare a thought for the guy who counts himself lucky to be earning eight quid an hour on the night shift at Tesco's distribution centre .


Really? So when you ask me if the seiko Tuna is better than the 007 I should also not tell you the truth? I think not stating an oppinion about wether something is worth the money just because it might upset people is crazy! I also think that people still like to aspire to owning watches, I know I do. I get just as much of a fix from reading what other people say about them as anything else - especially if I cant afford them. Plus, many VW Passat drivers still read car magazines about which is better 'the BMW 3 series, Merc C Class or the new Lexus'.....



Barryboy said:


> Mel also raised a very good point - the average Joe doesn't know much at all about watches. Everybody knows about Rolex, and thanks to the latest Bond film, Omega too. After that it all starts getting a bit vague for most folk... how many non-watch enthusiasts have heard of IWC? or JLC? Not many, I bet. So if a person were to have a homage to such a watch how many people would spot it. Or care anyway? And who's to criticise him? Not me, for sure. The moral of the story, kiddies, is buy what you can sensibly afford, wear what you like (though obviously not illegal fakes, OFC) and if anyone doesn't like it then Tango Sierra.


Agreed - wear what you like. I try to.









One point to note is that the lack of WIS knowlege you mention also works against the general public who unwittingly buy fakes... a local RSC was telling me earlier in the year how many people bring in watches that are obvious poor fakes and ask for extra bracelet links or to have it fixed 'cos its stopped' etc. One lady bought a 'Rolex' in that was dripping with 'diamonds and gold', explained how she loved but it needed an extra link as it arrived too small. It was a bad fake... she hapily proclaimed how she got it for a great price - "just over half of what a new one costs" in their window... The assistants had to sit her down and tell her the truth







They took a pragamic view and told her to try and get her money back or just enjoy it, normally they would seize the watch.

IMHO a fake is someting that looks close to the real thing and has the original manufacturers name on the dial. Its passing itself off as something it is not and its wrong.

IMHO a homage is something that looks close to the real thing but has someone elses name on the dial. It uses the design clues but travels under its own name. Much better and some nice watches have been made this way.

The grey area is the modern homage to an old watch that's made by the same manufacturer... but in reality thats not what we're discussing here...


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

I can add a few cents as I have a few of Yao & Eddies watches.

One underlying issue for me is big brand names... I simply cannot justify paying that "extra" just for the brand. This is not just for watches, but for most things in life, cars, clothes, watches etc...

Granted a Rolex may have that extra finish and fit, but when does the price for engineering stop and the price for the brand kick in.??









So based on that, I see no need (and this is personal) for me to spend my money supporting the marketing division of one of the big brand names.

That is why I have ended up with the Quad, MMT, SB1903 & Italiano - real top quality watches, no brands in sight, with a price tag I am willing to pay.

Thanks

deano


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > i think its the elite one you are on about ive seen people post photos before but if someone could post a photo that would be great.
> ...


Yeah.....now thats a "homage" that actually stands up better than the original IMHO....I just prefer the subtle design changes made, for sure it may not be 'made' to quite the same material or manufacturing standards, but I would happily wear the rotary but feel slightly less comfy with a genuine Panny, but only because there is just something about the Panny that doesnt quite gel with me....but thats me!

Best regards David


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

deano42 said:


> One underlying issue for me is big brand names... I simply cannot justify paying that "extra" just for the brand. This is not just for watches, but for most things in life, cars, clothes, watches etc...
> 
> Granted a Rolex may have that extra finish and fit, but when does the price for engineering stop and the price for the brand kick in.??
> 
> ...


My sentiments precisely and has been said by David (Boxbrownie) sometimes the design of the "homage" is more appealing than the original and/or the homage may be the more comfortable of the two to wear.

My Alpha Rolex and Omega I find very comfortable, are good timekeepers and I really like the look of them - others do to judging by the comments -.

An important point for me mimicing Deano's comment is that the Alphas are very much cheaper. I know the Planet [Omega's version] retails here for approx Â£1590 as opposed to Â£29 for Alpha............haven't a clue about a Rolex Sub's real price Â£2000+??

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


I didn`t know it was a "homage" (or whatever) when I bought it, at the time I hadn`t heard of Panarai









I just thought the Rotary was a nice looking watch that felt well made


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Precisely...............

Best regards David


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My thoughts are probably quite naive:

But I think most designs are derivative in appearance of another brands - there is really only a limited number of ways to arrange a dial. A Seiko, an Alpha, an O&W, an Omega diver etc etc can all superficially look very similar... the real difference is in the quality of materials, finish, movement etc and of course the premium payable for the brand logo.

To my mind it is only someone who buys into the brand image alone who can't afford the real thing who gets a fake.

A watch enthusiast wouldn't buy a fake - why would he?

Surely we would only buy a homage piece because we liked the overall look of it, not because we aspire to the real thing - because we know the appearance is just one factor?

I've bought a RLT69 purely because I loved the look of the watch - not because it was inspired by another.

I've bought a Stowa Antea, and they freely admit their current designs are inspired by their own designs of the 30's - should I be criticised for buying a homage?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


>










Yuck, double yuck


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SharkBike said:


>


Hmmmm... wormy!

Later,

William


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Surely we would only buy a homage piece because we liked the overall look of it, not because we aspire to the real thing - because we know the appearance is just one factor?


This sums it up for me. I brought this the other day because I love the way it looks. I can't think of a another automatic watch that would look as good as this at a price of Â£30 delivered!! It'll make a great beater.










I'd don't have a problem with the homage market. I believe that the majority of people who buy homage watches are buying them because they love the style of Rolex, Panerai, etc but don't want to (or can't afford to) pay the very high prices associated with the originals. People who want to pretend they are wearing the real thing will buy a fake.

When I owned a black Marcello C Nettuno loads of people commented on how nice it looked but not one person compared it to a Rolex Submariner. To me it was a great looking and very well built watch and I didn't feel nervous when wearing it, becuase was relatively inexpensive. There are definately certain places, however, where I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing a Â£2 - Â£3k submariner on my wrist!


----------

